# Klarus XT2C



## jhc37013 (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you noticed the Klarus XT2C on Klarus's website? I've seen the XT2A (2xAA) and XT1C (1xAA) for sale at dealers but nothing on the XT2C.

I think it looks really good and I like the specs of 470lmns- 2.5hrs/ 150lmn - 7.3hr/ 10lmn - 295hrs with a 2600mah Sanyo, it's 5.2" and 1" at the bezel. Battery's are 2xCR123, 1x18650 or 2x16340.

I don't own a single Klarus but I've kept an eye on them and this XT2C really has my attention but I don't know when they will be for sale but I'd like to know.


----------



## Danjojo (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, since seeing the banner ad I've been checking the past few days to see if anybody was selling these yet but they are not listed on any sites. Basically an XT10 trimmed for pocket carry - about the same size as my P20C2 MkII which is perfect for me.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes a pocket able XT10 kind of like the P20 that's exactly what I was thinking and if the mode switch on the tailcap is any good then it should be a good light, as long as there is no PWM. If anyone has the XT2A or XT1C please speak up and give your thoughts if you like.


----------



## Dreamaster (Dec 1, 2011)

The XT10 is a high frequency PMW... you can actually hear it whine when it's on. I would think the new XT2C will use the same tech.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dreamaster said:


> The XT10 is a high frequency PMW... you can actually hear it whine when it's on. I would think the new XT2C will use the same tech.



I'm afraid of that but hopeful they improved on it and use current control, I would like to know when they will be for sale but I'm not going to be one of the first to buy I've been there and bought light's like Thrunite Nuetron's only to sell them right away because of the aggravating PWM.


----------



## dj:litestick (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't say I've come across the XT2C either but I got my hands on the XT1C and it didn't spark my liking for it enough to buy it. Was out to look for a new single CR123 light to EDC. It was a toss-up between the SC80, XT1C, or a Quark 123. Ended up picking up a Quark 123 in HCRI. Beside the nice dual switch and forward clicky on the end, the tint was quite purple. That was a huge turnoff for me. It was just basically a step up from their P1C model with more modes, dual switch, more aggressive design, and very bad tint. I just hope the tint is not the same with the XT2C model.

p.s. I'm not biased toward warm or HCRI tints. Still like my nice cool whites and 123x2 battery configs.


----------



## Danjojo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hopefully the reason they are waiting to put out the XT2C is to fix tint and perhaps change PMW design. I've never had a light that does that so not sure how much it would bother me. I read lots of good feedback on the XT10 on here. Lumintop ED20 also had my eye as a light this size/power ratio with a UI suited to tactical lights but strangely no Lumintop dealers in the U.S. seem to have it so they might be working on some Q/C issues?

Once it hits the dealers I'll get one (if I have the money, very big if) and compare to my P20C2 for a week or so before giving it to a family member. Hoping it's priced like the other little XT's around $60 and not up to XT10's $80 range.


----------



## Dreamaster (Dec 1, 2011)

Despite the fact that the XT10 has an audible whine and uses PMW, it's really my favorite light right now. The XML they use has a much more neutral tint than the XML in my Eagletac P20C2 (which looks purple). The X1C uses an R5 led, but the newer XT2C uses an XML just like it's XT10 brother so I'm hopeful it will have a good tint as well.


----------



## ExtremeX (Dec 1, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Yes a pocket able XT10 kind of like the P20 that's exactly what I was thinking and if the mode switch on the tailcap is any good then it should be a good light, as long as there is no PWM. If anyone has the XT2A or XT1C please speak up and give your thoughts if you like.



I have the XT1C, XT1A, and XT2A. Along with its larger family XT10 and XT20. Along with all of their P series lights. XT2C will be added to the collection since I love pocket 18650 lights. 

I like them a lot, the interface and build quality is on par with what you would except from a light in that price range. Like Fenix, 4Sevens and the others. 

Due to the interface, the light cant tail stand, but thats about the only thing I dont like. I knew this before I bought them...

The XT1C has been my EDC since I got it, so far so good. The Klarus XT line to me is like the tactical version of the Fenix lights, LD20, PD20, LD10... They really compliment eachother. XT lights have momentary switches which I wanted, since my Fenix lights dont...

The only thing im not 100% sure about with the XT2C is they went with the XM-L, yet the rest of the smaller XT line went with the XP-G R5. Either way, im still getting it.


----------



## ExtremeX (Dec 1, 2011)

Dreamaster said:


> The XT10 is a high frequency PMW... you can actually hear it whine when it's on. I would think the new XT2C will use the same tech.



All of my Klarus XT lights have high freq PMW... you can hear it but you cant see it (like the Olight M30), but I have to to put my ear to the tail cap to hear it... Under normal use I dont notice it. I have used my XT1C on a headband and I picked a different light to use because the lights basically touching my ear.

I would say the XT2C would be the same as well.


----------



## Danjojo (Dec 1, 2011)

Dreamaster said:


> Despite the fact that the XT10 has an audible whine and uses PMW, it's really my favorite light right now. The XML they use has a much more neutral tint than the XML in my Eagletac P20C2 (which looks purple). The X1C uses an R5 led, but the newer XT2C uses an XML just like it's XT10 brother so I'm hopeful it will have a good tint as well.



That's weird your P20C2 has a purple tint - I can't see any in mine at all. It's hard to really tell off of videos and photos what it is like in real life, but I liked the light from the XT10 in what I've seen. I think XM-L is the right choice for these type of lights and glad they chose to use it for the XT2C.

How is it using the mode/strobe button with gloves?


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 12, 2011)

I see the XT2C is now for sale at GG but I see no mention in the specs about current control so I will just assume it's PWM until proven differently which is to bad because I like everything else about it.


----------



## madecov (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone have one yet?


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone have the XT2C? I was really wanted to wait for a report about the PWM or lack of before I buy one, I didn't want to be the first to find out on this one but it seems no one else has taken the plunge.

I just realized it appears they are still not in stock anywhere so now it makes sense why no one is saying much. I just thought they would have been in stock at our dealers by now. The wait continues...


----------



## ExtremeX (Dec 20, 2011)

I have one.. but its under the Tree, my girl wont let me open it even to make sure it works. Thats what I get for picking my own gift...


----------



## Bill S. (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an XT2C and I love it. I have to hold it right up to my ear in a very quiet room to hear a tiny high-pitched sound, and only in certain directions by my ear. A foot away and I don't hear it. I really like the beam and the UI is great. Fits a coat pocket well including holster. I cannot see any PWM, even if I point it at a fan. Playing with the light as I write this.


----------



## madecov (Dec 21, 2011)

Bill S. said:


> I have an XT2C and I love it. I have to hold it right up to my ear in a very quiet room to hear a tiny high-pitched sound, and only in certain directions by my ear. A foot away and I don't hear it. I really like the beam and the UI is great. Fits a coat pocket well including holster. I cannot see any PWM, even if I point it at a fan. Playing with the light as I write this.



how floody?


----------



## Bill S. (Dec 21, 2011)

To me it's quite floody. No drastic hot spot and plenty of expansion.


----------



## madecov (Dec 31, 2011)

Got mine today. Popped in an AW 2600 cell and was pretty impressed. If you need a smaller (not miniscule) 1X 18650 or 2X CR123 it's a nice light.

Very floody. It might have been a better light with an R5, but really not a bad light at all. very nice build quality.


----------



## adrielm (Jan 2, 2012)

Received my XT2C 2 weeks ago and finally got around to posting a review of it. Like others have said, very floody, but a lot of power in a small package. Price is right too.


----------



## creedelight (Jan 3, 2012)

Received both XT2C and XT10 yesterday, I had purchased both lights on fleabay. Both lights came with additional extras (O-rings, switch boot cover, & lanyard). The Colour of the anodizing finish are nice on both lights, the XT10 has a matt black finish, whilst the XT2C has a matt grey/brownish finish, which is what I prefer. Having had a closer look at both lights the XT2C has better craftsmanship then the XT10, the thread on the XC2C are squared whilst the XT10 have the ordinary thread, the O-rings on the head of my XT10 are slightly chewed up but intact. Both Lights have the new XML T6 led, my XT10 has a nice neutral/slightly warm output, whilst my XT2C has a slight purple to the beam. Both emitters on the XT10 and XT2C are well centered. I would say even though the neutral beam is more pleasing to the eye when pointing at a blank white wall, in real use, shining it around the house I was pleased with both lights. I do like the broader beam quality of the XML, it has reasonable throw, which I really don’t care so much for, and I’m more into the uniformity of the beam, which is all good. These lights are the first two lights I now own which has the PWM. The PWM is of no issue to me, I could hear the whining only when the light is close to my ear, and The PWM does not affect the beam. I'm a LEO by trade and bought these lights to trial at work and to likely replace my Surefire 6P, (6P bored for 18650, with DX R5 module, works nil issues for over a year). I really like the UI on these lights; I really think these are ideal lights for LEO’s, full light for searches, medium for drawn out traffic duties and low for taking notes. As for the switches, the buttons on the XT2C protrudes a little more than the XT10, about 1 millimetre more on both the round and crescent button, hence easier to press. The spring assembly button on my XT2C are also softer to press (feels just right), my XT10 needs a little more effort to activate (Double/ triple the effort), both buttons have a louder audible click then I would like, but not a big a deal for me. At this early point I prefer the XT2C over the XT10 due to its smaller size and button accessibility (better for high stress situation). I believe the XT2C would also be less obtrusive in the duty belt (not yet tested); it should fit right in to my 6P leather basket weave holster. I bought the XT10 to try with a Blackhawk Mod-U-lok holster which I have purchased but have yet to arrive in the post. Sorry for the long rant, I though other LEO's may be interested:wave:. Another note, I was shaking both lights (quite violently) whilst they were on; to simulate running/ foot pursuit. I can hear a slight rattle on the XT2C and nil rattle on the XT10; however neither light flickered at all during the shakes. As Soon as my Mod-U-Lok arrive and I get to try these lights on duty for a bit of time, I will post back.


----------



## madecov (Jan 3, 2012)

I am also an LEO and the XT switch system is nearly perfect for our work.

I'm waiting on the XT-11 for a bit more oooomph and what looks like better build.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 4, 2012)

How much is the max throw of this light?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 4, 2012)

Did they get rid of the PWM? Yes? Cool! No? It's a pass for me then.


----------



## HeadCSO (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought an XT2C and returned it straight away. The high pitched whine was very audible to me. Other than that, it was a lovely light. I also have an XT1A, and that is only audible up against my ear.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 5, 2012)

I received my Klarus XT2C yesterday from GoingGear. So far I'm very happy with it. No complaints at all, and I wasn't aware of any whining noise from the PWM until I read this thread, so I pulled it out of my pocket, and if I hold the light directly against my ear, I can hear a faint whining noise, although it gets quieter on the lower settings. Doesn't bother me a bit though, frankly if you are holding a flashlight against your ear to use it, you're doing it wrong. This one is definitely a keeper. One of the main reasons I bought the XT2C was that I got a Klarus XT20 a couple of months ago, and really found myself liking the interface. Big thumbs up on the XT2C.


----------



## AustinWolv (Feb 5, 2012)

Got my XTC2 early last week. Impressed with the quality and power. Did not notice any whine until reading the thread here, and I can only really hear it when I hold the XTC2 up to my ear. Doesn't bother me.

The only downside to this light thus far in my opinion is a lack of pocket clip option. Has anyone thought of an EDC solution for it? I was thinking something like a P7 clip perhaps so it hangs in a pocket.......


----------



## AustinWolv (Feb 11, 2012)

FYI, attached a TEC 20mm clip to the flashlight endcap. That is hanging from a P7 suspension clip and it hangs nicely in a pants pocket.


----------



## luvbelly (Feb 17, 2012)

madecov said:


> I am also an LEO and the XT switch system is nearly perfect for our work.
> 
> I'm waiting on the XT-11 for a bit more oooomph and what looks like better build.



Agreed on both counts. I just got my XT2C and the UI is perfect for my needs. There is absolutely no learning curve and all modes are easy to get to. No two handed maneuvers or complicated actions necessary to change modes. Good build quality, nice in the hand feel, easy to control, and can be obtained at a reasonable price. I concede the light may be more floody than some people may want but it suits my needs perfectly. I prefer a wider field of view as I do a lot of area searches. I am glad I pulled the trigger on this light and suspect it won't be long until I own the XT11.


----------



## madecov (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I also have the XT-11 and all I can say is
WOW!!!!!!
much nicer than the XT-10.
The stainless bezel just seems to make for a more refined light.


----------



## luvbelly (Feb 17, 2012)

madecov said:


> Well, I also have the XT-11 and all I can say is
> WOW!!!!!!
> much nicer than the XT-10.
> The stainless bezel just seems to make for a more refined light.



How long have you had it? The stats show a much hight lumen rating on the XT11 but in use how would you compare the beam pattern and throw to the XT2C?


----------



## madecov (Feb 18, 2012)

luvbelly said:


> How long have you had it? The stats show a much hight lumen rating on the XT11 but in use how would you compare the beam pattern and throw to the XT2C?



While the XT-11 is no throw king the XT-2C is very floody. The XT-11 has more throw and a tighter hot spot, but don't expect it to be a real throw light. 

I've had each for several weeks.


----------



## aven_md (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my XT2C 4 months ago and all I can say is it really fits its purpose as an all around light for me. I'm a doctor by profession and an adventurer by choice.I can use it to examine my patients and light up a wide area when I'm out doors. Once used the strobe on an attacking dog, 1 blast from my xtc and it bounded away.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2013)

XT2C got updated to a U2 led.
Lighting modes: 580 ANSI lumens (1.8 hrs) 
b) 165 lumens (7.3 hrs)
c) 4 lumens (170 hrs)
d) Variable frequency strobe: 580 lumens (3.6 hrs)
Working Voltage: 3.4-8.4V 
Battery: 2x CR123, 1x 18650, 2x 16340









http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=50&lge=en


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2013)

And yes, on low the runtime became worse :fail: in comparison with the T6 model.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Klarus but the updated xt2c falls a bit short. I think the pd32 ue wins out when compared to this. I still like how the xt2c looks rather than the fenix pd32 ue though.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nitecore's EC25 Cobra even looks better.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 1, 2013)

If anybody is interested in getting a diffuser for the XT2C: last week I bought the new Fenix AOD-S diffuser because it fits both the LD10/12/20/22 as well as the PD31/32.
My EDC is a PD31 with a forward clicky and often I carry the LD10 or LD20 as AA back light in my backpack so I thought a diffuser that would fit both would be flexible and would work with either light instead of carrying two diffusers.
Anyway, long story short: it fits the XT2C perfectly so if you want to buy a diffuser for the XT2C the AOD-S will work.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> If anybody is interested in getting a diffuser for the XT2C: last week I bought the new Fenix AOD-S diffuser because it fits both the LD10/12/20/22 as well as the PD31/32.
> My EDC is a PD31 with a forward clicky and often I carry the LD10 or LD20 as AA back light in my backpack so I thought a diffuser that would fit both would be flexible and would work with either light instead of carrying two diffusers.
> Anyway, long story short: it fits the XT2C perfectly so if you want to buy a diffuser for the XT2C the AOD-S will work.



I have that diffuser too and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you sure? Maybe you have the AOD-M or AOD-L?
I still have the diffuser packaging, maybe I'm the one who got the size wrong.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've checked and it's the AOD-S: it fits the XT2C fine, a bit snug but perfectly in place and doesn't move.

Are we talking about the same diffuser? The one I'm reffering to is this one: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=135


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Are you sure? Maybe you have the AOD-M or AOD-L?
> I still have the diffuser packaging, maybe I'm the one who got the size wrong.



It says AOD-S  and I also have the M and L. But my S doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow that's strange - we either have different diffusers or we have different XT2C lights! :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Wow that's strange - we either have different diffusers or we have different XT2C lights! :laughing:



Have tried again just now, and with a little bit harder pushing it will go on. But not very far, around 2mm.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 2, 2013)

HaileStorm said:


> I like Klarus but the updated xt2c falls a bit short. I think the pd32 ue wins out when compared to this. I still like how the xt2c looks rather than the fenix pd32 ue though.



Out of curiosity, where do you think it falls short? I was just thinking that this version has leapfrogged the pd32/tn12/etc for me! I realize the Klarus has 15% less lumens, but that will be barely visible to the naked eye. But the UI absolutely crushes the TN12's, and easily bests the PD32's based on the fact that you can change modes without repositioning the light. And it has a lower, long-running low (if the specs are to be believed, and I realize that's an iffy proposition). Obviously, there's a lot of subjectivity in the UI -- XT's is easily best for defensive use and better if you often switch modes during use, PD32's works better if you always want to come on in a preset lower mode). 

Still, for me the UI advantages, and to a lesser extent the lower low, are more important than a 15%-20% disadvantage in high mode, though I do wish Klarus would push the high more


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 3, 2013)

In essence the XTUI is boring but I agree is probably the most functional and easy-to-use UI out there. 
If Klarus released an EDC version of the XT series - same as the XT but with a head-loosened state for Low > High and optional mode memory - it would be very successful.

For EDC I nearly always carry a PD31 with forward clicky as the UI is more flexible than the Klarus XT one but when I go out at night I often go for the XT2C. In fact the two lights complement one another in a way, each having its pros and cons.

Regarding the XT2C UI besting the PD32, I think you are being very lenient: the XT2C puts simply the PD32 UI to shame. Fenix have become obsessed with this head switch.... I think it works well only if you tend to use the light at the same output most of the time, otherwise it has some serious limitations:
1. The only way to know what output the light goes on is to remember the last output mode. Possible but not sure, especially if you tend to use all the brightness levels.
2. Memory cannot be disabled: some people like their lights to always come on on turbo or low. The memory in the PD32 cannot be disabled so you have to live with mode memory even if it's not your thing.
3. For lights of this size I very much prefer tail switches. The reason why is very simple: the light has one front and one rear so it's always very easy to find the switch even in the dark and I like to hold smaller lights in ice-pick style. Some people prefer side switches which is perfectly fine. I think both have pros and cons. Now the problem with the PD32 is that having both a rear clicky for on/off and a side switch for mode selection is highly unpractical. Personally I find it much better to be able to operate a light EITHER from a side switch or a rear one, having to use both works well if you don't change modes a lot.

Again if you use the light at the same brightness level most of the time, the PD32 can be a great light, especially if paired with an XT2C they would complement one another too.
Fortune tellers and palm readers might also be happy with it because they would know what mode they will need the light to be on next time they have to use it.
For me though, the side switch and mandatory memory in place of the head tight/head loose states has been and will be a deal breaker.


----------



## TheVat26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just bought the xt2c (470 t6) from going gear a couple of weeks ago. Didn't go for the updated 580 version because of the lower runtimes. Comparing the output of the xt2c to my Klarus rs11, at 50 yards I can barely tell a difference in brightness with the rs11 being a slightly brighter. The 470 version was on sale for 44 bucks while the 580 is 60. Xt2c is definitely floodier than the larger head of the rs11 and will probably reach 120 yards versus 160+ I get with the rs11. 

I wanted the 580 version but couldn't wrap my head around the idea that the latest and greatest led didn't offer better runtimes like any other upgraded models. The new xt11 is a lot brighter with improved efficiency. Does the smaller body of the xt2c offer less heat dissapation and this leads to less efficiency? Going gear guys didn't have the answer so the tried and true 470 version was a winner for me and a bargain at 44 bucks. Very pocketable, and more than enough tactical light when needed, and the excellent UI for switching modes if needed. Btw, the pocket clip lip is a pita when slipping in pocket. A fellow owner gave the suggestion of lightly bending the lip upwards and now it slips in easy.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know if the smaller body and possibly less heat dissipation result for less efficiency. For one thing, there might be typos in the runtimes tables - if you compare the new XT11 to the old one, you'll see the older one has much better runtimes on low.

In any case, assuming the runtimes provided by Klarus are accurate, there are other possible explanations on the efficiency - i.e.:
Klarus XT11 is an XM-L2, I think I T6 but I might be wrong. The one on the Klarus XT2C is an XM-L U2 (first generation) so the XT11 is currently one LED generation and at least 1 bin up, maybe more, on the latest XT2C with 580 lumens.
Klarus might have updated the XT2C to XML U2 and just driven it harder on high without changing much. For the XT11 they might have gone furhter and replaced driver and or twicked the electronics not only to drive it harder on high but also to keep efficiency on par or even improve it.

I think the only ones who could confirm it with certainty are Klarus: you could try to write to them but they might not reply, reply to a different question, tell you they only sell to distributors, or even to check your batteries...  
In other words, they are not the best at communicating with customers. Luckily their XT lights seem to be well designed and work fine!

In any case, I think you made a very nice buy there. I have the XT2C XM-L T6 too and is a nice light and I find saving 20 bucks to be smart move when 400+ lumen will do more than fine for most uses and give you a longer runtime! For the uses where they might not be enough, 500+ probably wouldn't either anyway! Klarus might come out with an XT2C with XM-L2 at some point so you can always upgrade then if you really need too.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 15, 2013)

The XT11 XM-L2 uses a T6. I've email contact with Klarus now for the last 2 weeks. After 4-5 emails I still don't have a answer on why the runtimes, between the old/new XT11, are so far apart.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 15, 2013)

At least you did get at least one reply! 

I sent a couple of mails asking if the XT1A would be upgraded to XMG-2 any time soon hoping they'd get back to me with a "Yes"/"No"/"We don't know"/"Mind your own flashlight business" but no luck - complete silence!


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got an XT2C XM-L U2 (580 lumens version): on RCR it's a monster, it even appears to be brighter than the Klarus XT11 XM-L U2 (600 lumens version) on a 18650!

I did some visuals comparison by ceiling bouncing the beams and here is what I got:

XT2C U2 (16340) vs XT11 U2 (18650): the XT2C appears somewhat brighter.
XT2C U2 (18650) vs XT11 U2 (16340): the XT11 appears somewhat brighter.
XT2C U2 (16340) vs XT11 U2 (16340): the XT11 appears marginally brighter - hardly noticeable.
XT2C U2 (18650) vs XT11 U2 (18650): the XT11 appears marginally brighter.

I also tried the same thing with the XT2C XM-L T6 (470 lumens version): it's visibly brighter on RCRs but the XT2C U2 and XT11 U2 still appears to be somewhat brighter even if on 18650.

Basically using RCRs boosts brightness for all 3 lights!


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep in mind that the specs are based on an 18650, so CR123 runtime will be lower, and RCR123 will have even less runtime. I am currently running mine on CR123, but this light may be what persuades me to start using 18650.

Regarding EDC, The pocket clip is almost useless. I have carried mine in a leather light pouch made for a Surefire L4. A friend carries his in a Comp-Tac Kydex pouch made to carry a Surefire 6P bezel up. Neither solution is perfect, but both work. I may consider some custom Kydex for mine.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 9, 2014)

Runtime on high with RCRs for the Klarus XT2C U2 must be dismal: maybe 25>30 minutes at best? According to Klarus specs, the XT2C U2 runtime on a 18650 isn't great compared to the XT2C T6. The price of getting more lumens on high!

I totally agree on the clips, they are useless! I ended removing the clip from all my Klarus XT lights: I use them mostly as back-ups and keep them in packs so I hardly ever carry them in my pants pockets.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 9, 2014)

Klarus just announced the XT2C XM-L2 U2 version with 725 lumens. Pictures are not up on their website yet.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 9, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Klarus just announced the XT2C XM-L2 U2 version with 725 lumens. Pictures are not up on their website yet.



Interesting. I hope this output does not come at a cost of a cut in runtime, a big step down, and/or overdriving the LED.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 9, 2014)

The description reads 1.8 hours on high but it must be the old runtime of the XM-L U2 that they forgot to update: I don't see XM-L2 giving 145 more lumens - roughly a 20% increase - without reducing runtime. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 9, 2014)

The pictures are up on the Klarus website now. It reads runtime on high is...  sorry I was laughing! I just read a flashlight joke: runtime at 725 lumens is... *4 hours*!
They either time travelled 3 hours into the past when they measured runtime or they introduced a stepdown to less 200 lumens after 3 minutes and used 3400 mAh battery for the tests! 

Seriosuly, if they really figured out how to design a light that runs at 725 lumens for 4 hours on a single 18650 I'll buy 10 tomorrow!


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 9, 2014)

Just read the description, and it definitely indicates that constant brightness is maintained. Either we are missing some details, or this is one awesome light.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 9, 2014)

That sounds really good  Hope they soon arrive on eBay.
And as far I know, Klarus always used pwm on their lights.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 10, 2014)

I checked the specifications and on their website the runtime tests have been performed using a Li-ion 3100 mAh.
For the XT2C XM-L U2 they had used a 2900 mAh battery while for the XT2C XM-L T6 a 2600 mAh one.

Even with the increase in mAh for the battery, doubling their runtimes while increasing the brightness by 20% is simply science fiction!

See the medium brightness level for examples:
XT2C XM-L U2: 165 lumens for 7.3 hours
XT2C XM-L2 U2: 180 lumens for 13.3 hours.
It's nearly double the runtime and you can't achieve that by replacing the emitter with a newer one a couple of bins up! The only logical explanation is that they put a 40%/50% stepdown in the medium level too or else they are true magicians and can pull a rabbit out of the reflector! Those runtime figures must be typos!


----------



## aven_md (May 29, 2014)

just bought an xt2c l2 u2 and it is great!!!! I also have the t6 head and when comparing it with the u2 side by side, there is marked difference between the two lights. i bought a strike bezel made by a local company and it looks great on both lights


----------



## dreadmeat (Jan 16, 2015)

I just last week got the Klarus XT2C *725* lumen torch, it broke after about an hour of use, the switch is possibly at fault.
The clip seemed a bit useless and the lanyard I'll never use, also the holster flap isn't quite long enough.

Aside from that I was impressed with it, the light output was very good.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 16, 2015)

dreadmeat said:


> I just last week got the Klarus XT2C *725* lumen torch, it broke after about an hour of use, the switch is possibly at fault.
> The clip seemed a bit useless and the lanyard I'll never use, also the holster flap isn't quite long enough.
> 
> Aside from that I was impressed with it, the light output was very good.



That is disappointing. I have been EDCing the 725 lumen version for a few weeks now, and really like it. The difference in brightness over the 580 lumen version is quite noticable. However, that is completely irrelevant if the light does not work each and every time.


----------



## dreadmeat (Jan 16, 2015)

BillSWPA said:


> That is disappointing. I have been EDCing the 725 lumen version for a few weeks now, and really like it. The difference in brightness over the 580 lumen version is quite noticable. However, that is completely irrelevant if the light does not work each and every time.



Hi mate, yeah I was pretty disappointed that it only lasted such a short [very short!] time

This is what it does



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5fbwviLGkA


----------



## dreadmeat (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally after 5 weeks I got "authorisation" to return the torch for a replacement, I'm not terribly happy but it's all I can do.
This thing has a metal plate over the tail cap switch too which I wasn't expecting, it's on the smaller button for the strobe, I dislike this and would prefer it was just the rubber button.
Now that I've seen the ST2C and ST11 aren't that much bigger I'm keen to get one of them instead...
I'll try to get them swapped, if not I'll just accept the replacement, sell it and use the cash to buy the ST2C or ST11

:sick2:


----------



## Xacto (Mar 5, 2015)

Although my XT2C works flawlessly, I too have that small chip on the bezel front - right out of the box. Maybe something during the anodisation process?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## dreadmeat (Mar 5, 2015)

Xacto said:


> Although my XT2C works flawlessly, I too have that small chip on the bezel front - right out of the box. Maybe something during the anodisation process?
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Hey man, yeah I don't know why mine has the chip, no drops or anything.
The finish and look of this torch is to my liking, grey looks better than black to me 
I barely even used it and the thing failed, I'm definitely blaming the switch, it has some metal plate covering the quick strobe button which I dislike [and wasn't expecting]

The company I bought this thing from are really irritating me too, it's now just over 7 weeks and they are so slow to respond to my emails.
I'm not interested in another XT2C at this stage, I'll get the bigger model if they ever answer my question about one being in stock.

Standby for an update...


----------



## dreadmeat (Mar 8, 2015)

Well after 2 months of fluffing about this disorganised bunch of farm animals are going to refund me instead of being helpful.
When I get my money back I'll name and shame them.

So, where to buy Klarus torches online to be shipped to Auckland for not-insane prices...


----------



## W77 (Mar 9, 2015)

dreadmeat said:


> Well after 2 months of fluffing about this disorganised bunch of farm animals are going to refund me instead of being helpful.
> When I get my money back I'll name and shame them.
> 
> So, where to buy Klarus torches online to be shipped to Auckland for not-insane prices...



[hi, also from New Zealand, so if you find out about local Klarus dealers, please let me know as well 😀
thanks]


----------



## Norm (Mar 9, 2015)

dreadmeat said:


> When I get my money back I'll name and shame them.


Which will of cause will comply withe the rules for a *jeer* - Norm


----------



## dreadmeat (Mar 19, 2015)

Norm said:


> Which will of cause will comply withe the rules for a *jeer* - Norm



Totally! but it looks like I can't join or sign up there? can anyone help me with that please.

I still don't have my refund so made a Paypal claim today and have also contacted my bank.
To address the private messages received: I _will_ tell you _after_ I get the refund 

At the moment it feels like this


----------



## dreadmeat (Mar 24, 2015)

Can admin or a moderator split off my last few post in here to a more suitable forum, it's no longer about the torch itself and all about the unbelievably poor customer "service" from Top Gear in Auckland New Zealand.
They have refused to refund me now even after agreeing to a full refund in an email and they offered me $15 'in good faith", I have raised the Paypal dispute to a claim, the goods were returned 2 weeks ago.
This can't even be legal?! 

So that name again Top Gear in Auckland New Zealand

:thumbsdow


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 29, 2015)

Klarus released an updated version of the XT2C: 900 lumens (previous versions were XM-L2 U2 725, XM-L U2 580, XM-L T6 470) and the same new tail switch as on the latest XT11:

http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=50&lge=en


----------



## eamonn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks but no thanks. My tail switch on the XT-11 failed, and multiple emails to Klarus provided no relief. They wanted the entire light back, even though I asked to purchase a new tail switch. Then, they stopped answering my inquiries. I've moved on, and have expressed my displeasure to many of the 2200 members of my agency as I can, and plenty of other people.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's nice to see Klarus keeps updating their lights. Do wonder if those given runtimes are correct though. Still own a XM-L T6 version.


----------

